# Founda bunch of dating sites on Hs email



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just checked Hs email and found in junk a bunch of dating sites...I think all of them I saw were unopened, but that doesn't mean hes not opening them on his phone. Sites like Flirtyone, Socialsex.biz, Xpress.com and Russian Bride webcam....

I know for a fact he was on Plenty Of Fish, but I don't see him there..I have looked

I don't know if maybe these could be left over from when he joined during our seperation....There are no emails from POF though


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

If its true, I want a Divorce


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know what to say to him to maybe get him to admit or back pettle...


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a junk email account i use to register to websites and it's usually full with similar sounding crap. That and penis enlargement pills and similar treasures... It seems that some websites sell your email to certain shady advertisers. I don't know any of those sites you mention. Are they really dependent on a real account or are they advertising gorgeous women willing to have sex with you no matter if you're a fat slob?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I went to one of the sites and signed up and it sent a email containing password to finish seting up the account. I guess I would need to search through his email to find when he signed up, but he could have deleted it a long time ago


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I found a bunch of them in my FWH's email had them too. I believe alot of the are from viewing free porn sites. They are just trying to get him to sign up for their sites.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My junk mail is full of "Hot Christian Singles" and "Penis enlargement" ads. Also, some chick sending me pics 

It doesn't sound good, and I would bet that he's cheating or wanting to, but this isn't really evidence...unless you find the proof.

BUt again, when will it be enough? He treats you like garbage and you keep making excuses.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My junk mail is full of "Hot Christian Singles" and "Penis enlargement" ads. *Also, some chick sending me pics*
> 
> It doesn't sound good, and I would bet that he's cheating or wanting to, but this isn't really evidence...unless you find the proof.
> 
> BUt again, when will it be enough? He treats you like garbage and you keep making excuses.


You too?? Is she moving near you too? I clean out my folders daily and she keeps coming back. =/


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

To tell you the truth I'm close to divorce right now....I want the proof to start proceedings though. I will hve to file for seperwation first and then change it to divorce after the 6 months..We are in bankrupcy and that needs to be finalized before divorce would be finialzed..


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

Does he want the M? He didn't seem that excited for you come out for your anniversary. He doesn't want you to text that often. He doesn't want nude photos of his own wife. He doesn't want to sext. And he lives who knows how far away.

Now, you find more suspicious emails (although they could be spam but with his history....)

Why don't you find out once and for all what he's up to by emailing him from one of the dating sites and see if he bites. I'm not into games but he has been dragging you through this nonsense for months. How are your children doing with their poor mother always so stressed out by their own father?

This is all very unfair to you and to them.

It's time for you to act and stop worrying about him so much. Worry about YOU.


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> To tell you the truth I'm close to divorce right now....I want the proof to start proceedings though. I will hve to file for seperwation first and then change it to divorce after the 6 months..We are in bankrupcy and that needs to be finalized before divorce would be finialzed..


You don't need a D or even a separation to start detaching from this man. You can file for separation and move on in your own mind.

You must be a mess with all these dramas going on with him all the time.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why do you need proof? Even without this evidence, he still treats you like garbage and is a total douche.


----------



## TerryHollp (Sep 25, 2012)

I believe alot of the are from viewing free porn sites


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Look. If these unopended emails are what is driving you, forget it. I must get 20 penis enlargement ads a day and I get Russian brides and Oriental girlfriend website come ons all the time. These emails are proof of absolutely nothing.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

most all these type of emails are computer generated....... I am not saying he is innocent..........but its not proof.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I get those all the time and never open them. They might just be spam to him.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

that_girl said:


> My junk mail is full of "Hot Christian Singles" and "Penis enlargement" ads. Also, some chick sending me pics
> 
> It doesn't sound good, and I would bet that he's cheating or wanting to, but this isn't really evidence...unless you find the proof.
> 
> BUt again, when will it be enough? He treats you like garbage and you keep making excuses.


Same. Junk mail is full of that. Cialis and viagra. Never once EVER even googled that ish.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> You too?? Is she moving near you too? I clean out my folders daily and she keeps coming back. =/


So it is just spam. I have been wondering about this girl for awhile. I figured it was spam because she kept sending a free key to log onto her site.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When is enough going to be enough?? You keep posting more and more and more, then when people ask why you're still with him and point out that he's a *********, you leave that thread and post another one asking the same questions from a different angle.

So what if you're in bankruptcy? I asked you yesterday if you've seen a lawyer. Have you? If not, why not? Have you even looked into legal aid or a free consultation?

DO something.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I would say that it sounds like you want a valid "he is cheating" to leave.
Look I am not one to tell people to leave a marriage but it sounds like you want to go or have an exit plan but need something to validate that other then the reasons you already have in your bag.
You are obsessing about busting him and that is not good for you. If you want to leave then contact a lawyer. Waiting for bankruptcy does not mean you can not start consulting a lawyer and figure out how and when is best to proceed.
I get those kinds of things even in my old IM account. I believe that I got my email sold out for looking at sexy clothes for my H to see me in and signed up and got sold out. Stay out of his email for a while. Stop looking to bust him and start looking at whether you are going to stay of go. Stop driving your self crazy and start acting in favor for your self.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

Mel is right. That is no proof at all. 

If you have other reasons to believe he is being unfaithful then just gather evidence until you are sure.

If you have no other reasons to believe he is being unfaithful...be glad.


----------



## Speed (Dec 9, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> When is enough going to be enough?? You keep posting more and more and more, then when people ask why you're still with him and point out that he's a *********, you leave that thread and post another one asking the same questions from a different angle.
> 
> So what if you're in bankruptcy? I asked you yesterday if you've seen a lawyer. Have you? If not, why not? Have you even looked into legal aid or a free consultation?
> 
> DO something.


She doesn't want a solution, she wants attention.

107 threads deep and she still hasn't resolved anything.

Sad... really.


----------

